# One More Inspirational "Maxine's Best"



## grandpa jim (Oct 20, 2011)

One of Maxine's very best!!
















> *Minorities...*
> 
> *We need to show more sympathy for these people.
> * They travel miles in the heat.
> ...


----------



## roller (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree !!!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## sunman76 (Oct 21, 2011)

AMEN to that


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 5, 2011)

*I felt that so much I am using it as my email signature.*

*Thank you JC1947*


----------

